# Should I let my cat into the unfinished basement?



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

OK here's the deal. I have a 110+ year old split level Colonial home. It has an original stack stoned foundation and cement floors that are very crumbly and dusty and old as well. Most of the original walls of the house (before the remodel) was built from old barnhouse wood. My dad has all kinds of tools and boards stashed down there and I have all my oil painting stuff down there as well. The basement is unfinished and is essentially a dank, dark cave of which we hardly venture in except to get a bottle of wine or case of soda. 

Here's the key. I really want Pippin down there. I think there is great opportunity for him to explore and get some exorsise. Ya know, hop up and around on things and roll around in the dirt and pretend he's an outdoor cat even though he's an indoor cat. 

I also want him down there because I have had a rodent/animal problem in the walls as long as I remember. I'm pretty sure I've had everything in the house from chipmunks to squirrels to mice, and I'd love to know if even Pipin's presence is enough to deter the pests. I'd also love to see him hunting and doing natural cat/prowling/play stuff down there. You know, being a cat and not just a ball of fur that sleeps all day and plays with a toy on a string. I'm sure that's awefuly boring for him.

I got him to be my sweet cuddly fuzzy buddy in the first two months home from the shelter. Now I'm ready to let him become the natural bad-ass hunter that I'm sure he is.

So what do you guys think? Is it safe? Should I let him go down there and expel some energy?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

AaronR1074 said:


> I also want him down there because I have had a rodent/animal problem in the walls as long as I remember. I'm pretty sure I've had everything in the house from chipmunks to squirrels to mice, and I'd love to know if even Pipin's presence is enough to deter the pests. I'd also love to see him hunting and doing natural cat/prowling/play stuff down there. You know, being a cat and not just a ball of fur that sleeps all day and plays with a toy on a string. I'm sure that's awefuly boring for him.
> 
> I got him to be my sweet cuddly fuzzy buddy in the first two months home from the shelter. Now I'm ready to let him become the natural bad-ass hunter that I'm sure he is.


I would ask myself these questions:
Am I willing for him to get bit by a rabid rat or mouse?
Am I willing for him to step on a piece of broken glass or a rusty bit of nail. 
Would I let my adventurous, curious child play down there?
Do you want a live mouse brought to you as a gift in the middle of the night. 

If any or all of these things appeal to you then let him have at it!
When we lived in Sicily I adopted Annie. With no screens on the windows, it was impossible to keep her confined during the day so I didn't try. She would catch birds and mice and bring them into the bathroom and tear them to shreds. We would come home from work to carnage - feathers and guts all over the bathroom. yuck. no thanks.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

First of all I would do a safety check....make sure there are no holes in the foundation or walls that the cat could squeeze into and get stuck. And you'd be amazing how small a hole that can be, maybe 2-1/2 in. in diameter. I would make sure there's nothing that's breakable in the way of glass, or bottles that can get tipped over or broken.....think of your cat as a 2 y.o. child and would you feel safe letting a child roam around there. Any liquids if tipped over and leaked that could be harmful, like anti-freeze which is poisonous to cats. It can be all right and fun for your cat and give him some added exercise if he's an indoor cat, but make sure it's safe for him first.


----------

